# How can a woman achieve multiple O's?



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

I have never been able to have multiple orgasms. I can only orgasm from OS. I wonder what I can do to relax and give in, rather than feeling so super sensitive that I push my husband away.

We both read the book, "She comes first," and at the end, when it talks about multiple orgasms, it says that the first one takes the longest to get to, and subsequent ones come much easier.

I also read that there is a refractory period (I think that's what it's called) where your body needs a break in between orgasms. How long should this break be? My husband tries again right after I come the first time. Is this too soon? Do we wait 2 minutes? 5 minutes? 10?

What can I do to allow myself to experience multiple orgasms? I feel so sensitive, it feels almost like I'm being tickled and I can't take it anymore and can't relax.

Thanks.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

He needs to slow down and lighten his touch considerably after the first O. He should be stimulating both vaginally and clitorally. The clit becomes very sensitive immediately after, and should not be stimulated. He should continue inside (lightly, avoiding the clit), and you may protest, but you should feel your arousal start to come back up and be less sensitive. This is when he should start increasing pressure and speed inside, and begin to "approach" your clit. Soft touch, until you start moaning again. The faster, harder, until you cum again. Then repeat. 

The more you have, the faster they come, if he does it right, until they seemingly blend into one, continuous O until you just can't take anymore.

It takes a soft touch, knowing when it needs to be a harder touch, and knowing when your "no" is really "go like hell" and put you immediately right back on edge. 

Multiples from clitoral stimulation alone in my experience are nearly impossible. 

Also, it helps right as you're about to O from clitoral, that he stops heavy stimulation just prior, and let's the vaginal stimulation take you over the edge. Result is a longer, more drawn out O, and a less sensitive clit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I think what you describe is fairly common. Everyone is different. You may need a longer break before you can fire off another one, or your H may need to alter his touch so you reach climax without having been over worked. Sounds like you two have got some homework, you poor thing

You do need to be able to relax and having just had an orgasm should be highly helpful in relaxing. maybe your H needs to back off sooner, give you a few minutes to stay relaxed before he starts in again.

On the other hand, maybe you have kind of conditioned yourself to tense up after an orgasm in self preservation?


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

wait at least 3 or 4 minutes in between. And have him go a little softer.


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I can only ever O once from clitoral stimulation, anything after that becomes painful or annoying, like OP describes. But via G spot stimulation it's almost like I don't STOP. Once I start to O, I never fully stop. I just keep going, like .....a peak and then it ebbs and then it peaks, but never actually stops. I've often wondered what would happen if hubs could keep going...if I'd black out or if my head would explode or something lol.

OP, when you find something that feels good, don't stop. A rhythm or pressure or whatever it is. If it doesn't feel good, don't do it. IME, though, multiple O's probably won't happen externally. You are just too sensitive there for the continued friction.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

You mean some women only have one?  it maybe easier for you to try alone at first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

mablenc said:


> You mean some women only have one?  it maybe easier for you to try alone at first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I can't multi from DIY. Mr H is a master at giving me multi's using his hands, Slow and holding back at the right time is key, I don't need to wait a few minutes in between.
Once we have done that I get this amazing need for PIV and to feel him, I don't necessarily O with the PIV but there is a different feeling, it is like an amazing deep non orgasmic orgasm, can't explain it. It is an overwhelming feeling and it makes me literally breathless.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

" Multiples from clitoral stimulation alone in my experience are nearly impossible"

For me my multiples come sooner from clitoral stimulation, I just need one to get started then there is no limit 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

WOW! thanks all. will try to get my husband to try some of these approaches and hope he doesn't think it's unromantic to take direction, but that's another post I did a while ago.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

mablenc said:


> You mean some women only have one?  it maybe easier for you to try alone at first.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## vegasruby (Apr 30, 2013)

I only had clitoral orgasms and only one in a go. I didn't think I had a g-spot and thought I would never have multiples. Well, in 2010 (I am in my mid 40's) my g-spot was found and I had a g orgasm. Then I experienced my first squirting orgasm. Then I had rolling orgasms. I think the reason my g spot was not giving me orgasms was because it had not been worked on enough. I got there with manual stimulation not intercourse. I have never had an orgasm with oral sex. It took quite some time to have a g-spot orgasm. He tried lots of different finger movements and pressure and fast or slow. I just laid there and let him at it. If it can happen to me in my old age, it can happen to you. It takes dedication, a patient lover, experimenting and relaxing. I am unable to give myself anything but a clitoral orgasm. Good luck.


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

Multiples from oral are pretty easy for me, as long as he gives me a 30-second break in between, and does it super-softly for the second one (like barely even touching me any more, that's how soft it has to be). The rest after that can be firmer again, or soft, or sideways for all I care by that point lol.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

yesterday my wife had 5 orgasms in our 20 min activities (10 forplay 10 sex) i am amazed my wife had a orgams by nipple play


----------

